# Racing Stripes



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I am looking to put racing stripe on my cyclone grey 06. I am not sure what color would look good. Any one who has a cyclone grey with racing strips lets see the pic. And those who have opinions about what would look good. please reply.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

i dont have a grey one...but IMO u gotta go black with the stripes


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

dustin60 said:


> i dont have a grey one...but IMO u gotta go black with the stripes


 I would agree with you if Cyclone Grey was really Grey. I have had my CG 06 GTO for three weeks now. Every one that has it seen tells me it's not Grey and I can't really argue with them. In fact the dealership where I bought it had it listed as Green.
I'm not sure what would be the best choice for racing stripes. Maybe you could go to a paint shop ask them to match the paint and then make a much darker version of it and use that for stripes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Silver?
Stripes that match the interior?
White?*


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

anyone know of an aftermarket web site where i can select the GTO and the color and test different color ones to see what would look good. Something like Discount tire does for the interactive aftermarket wheel selection.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mjdxtreme said:


> anyone know of an aftermarket web site where i can select the GTO and the color and test different color ones to see what would look good. Something like Discount tire does for the interactive aftermarket wheel selection.


*
I don't know of any, but the color charts on line are not very good. 

Your best bet is to go everyone's galleries and check them out. There are a few on here with stripes. Or ask in a thread for guys to post them for you.
*


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Got a small chip on my front hood and was checking out this company....might help you! http://www.paintscratch.com/


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was quoted 300 to run vinyl stripes bumper over hood to bumper something like this.
http://us.a2.yahoofs.com/users/43df22fbzfc6c5fd0/9d87re2/__sr_/5024re2.jpg?phwJi5FB7LzHxFki


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.autotrimdesign.net/category_22775.html









looks good on mine dont you think?


----------

